# SI Bucktail Jigs 11$ per Dozen



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Several weeks ago, I asked this forum if anyone knew where to get cheap bucktails jigs prior to my trip to SI from VA.

Surprisingly, no one posted with an answer.

When I was there, I asked a local and got the answer and the jig seller (Tony) said it was ok for me to post.

He is on route 510 (the same road heading into SI across from Wabasso Baitshop). He is on 
70th ave. Take a left on the gravel road and his house has several RVs stored so it is hard to miss.

The jigs are 11$ per dozen. He is a very nice guy and very meticulous.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

store front or home??


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*How did*

the jigs work out for you??? and what did he offer??? you know what style were they...if you are looking for a new look, and something that is working well down there....The storm shads are getting good reviews, but they cost a little more. It started has a bass lure, and now has a good following in saltwater. With the jig the hit is when it is falling, and the pickup is soft at times. With these new softbait (like the shad) the hit, is on the hard side. So you know when you are getting slap around by Snook It never hurts to try new things


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

The bucktail jigs are fished close to the bottom so you end up losing a lot of them if you want to catch snook. This is the reason why it is important for someone who is not experienced in fishing bucktails for snook to have bucktail jigs that are not too expensive. I lost over 40 during my trip.

The windcheaters, plugs and storms are more expensive, but you will not lose them like you do bucktails. Bucktail at Wabasso is $2.49 for 1.5 oz and $1.99 at Walmart.

If I bought at Wabasso baitshop, I would have lost $100 dollars worth.

Tony sells them all and they are great quality. One guy told me he makes his own. He uses a bendable hook so he does not lose as many bucktails. I thought that was very smart. I guess if I lived down there, I would do something like that, but I fish there for a week once a year. 

I landed one fish with a windcheater (first night there) during my trip and lost several on bucktails. It was still a thrill and well worth all the lost bucktails. I did not fish live bait for snook. I just love the thrill of getting a hit from snook on artificial lure especially the bucktail jig.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Maybe*

when you come down, you might try Livebait at SI....Thats what most of the larger Snooks are caught on (20lb and bigger) and one of my biggest thrill is having a footlong ladyfish or mullet out there. And watching a big old Snook blasting it out of the water. Till he get a hold of it, you have to check your blood pressure. Cause it will spike after seeing something like that I also did alot of Jig fishing, but once i started seeing what livebait can catch...I use lures when i am waiting on the livebait to get snack....Now i am not saying that lures don't catch large fish they do....but for "me" livebait has always produce...again this is just my Opinion, and in no way is the forum held responsible for any Opinions i might give out


----------

